# My little ones:)



## baebeetigress (Sep 6, 2007)

My first rats ever! I cant believe no one introduced them to me sooner. They by far my favorite. I got my first one Wally about 3 weeks ago. He was at the petstore next to my mom and I wasnt even going to get one I was buying hamster food for my two baby hammies at home. I asked about them because I had been interested in having one for a while but I wanted to rescue or adopt one..welll they put him on my shoulder and he rode around on me the whole time I was shopping so I couldnt say no Then after three days we decided that he needed a friend b/c everyone says that they need friends. So we finally found an old friend who had just breed her rats and had some baby dumbos Riley came home with us that day and slept in my sweater the whole way home. He is now 5 weeks old but he was about 4 when we got him. A little young but other people where trying to take him and I fell in love with him.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, cute! Oh, Riley is adorable with his big ears!


----------



## baebeetigress (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you He was almost snake food


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Look at those ears!
ADORABLE!


----------



## Zoey (Sep 11, 2007)

OMG how adorable!

I cannot understand how someone can have a creature where they have to feed another living creature to. I just couldn't do it...

I love those ears and that cute little button nose....omg what a doll!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Ahh, Riley is the cutest thing I have ever seen! And Wally's a sweet looking little guy, too!


----------



## Jacisaurusrex (Oct 6, 2007)

baebeetigress said:


> Thank you He was almost snake food


Mary, Riley was never almost snake food. He was intentionally bred to be pet quality and was handled from birth. That's an awful lie to spread.

Yes the boys in my home DO have snakes, however, they eat mice (pinkies) and I don't part take in that nor do I agree with it.

:?


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

RILEY IS SOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE I LVE HIS EARS


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

cute cute cute!


----------

